# League of Legends, Looking for furs to play with!



## Kelo (Apr 16, 2011)

I did a search and could not find anything related to League of Legends.

I am pretty sure a good number of furs around here play this game, so who are ya and would anyone want to play some games maybe even make a team. I am level 12 and very new to the game so would really love to find some new friends to play with (as I don't really know any hence this post).

I play on the US servers as Warwick and Renekton (bought them), and I really want to play as the lady that turns into a cat and that guy that turns into a bear and a tiger. I really like Anivia but currently suck far too much to reliably play as her.

my username is: Kelodragon, please feel free to add me!


----------



## Tythanis (Apr 17, 2011)

This is a great game! However, for some reason my campus firewall/internet hates it. I can't seem to log in or patch my client unless I'm at home or doing crazy things to my connection. If I can figure it out, I'd be happy to play with you.


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 17, 2011)

I love this game, but, unfortunately, I haven't patched it in months. I tried to patch it the other day but the launcher gives me an error and it closes. So I guess I can't play for now. >_>

Edit: It figures that the patcher would start working as soon as I make this post.

Add me in game. Username is Maisuki, but I don't play too much so if you want to play shoot me a PM on the forum.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 17, 2011)

you playing on US or EU servers?  i used to play in Europe


----------



## Kelo (Apr 17, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I love this game, but, unfortunately, I haven't patched it in months. I tried to patch it the other day but the launcher gives me an error and it closes. So I guess I can't play for now. >_>
> 
> Edit: It figures that the patcher would start working as soon as I make this post.
> 
> Add me in game. Username is Maisuki, but I don't play too much so if you want to play shoot me a PM on the forum.



Sure I shall do that ^^




Garfang said:


> you playing on US or EU servers?  i used to play in Europe


 
I did not know there was US and EU I thought it was all the same but since I live in the US I am pretty sure I am on the US ones.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 17, 2011)

RagnarokChu US servers

Round level 30 here, I could say I'm pretty good considering I haven't dipped under 1200 elo in ranked yet.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 17, 2011)

Indroctrinate US server, I'm at 20 now, and I usually only play with one of my friends, but I might get on more soon.

I suppose I'm alright, but I've been doing fairly bad while trying out Renek lately.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 17, 2011)

What's up with people and Warwick/Rene when your a furry, all us can't play them ;P

Sadly I'm actually pretty good with champions like Warwick, Rene, Udyr because they are jungler/bruisers.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 17, 2011)

RagnarokChu said:


> What's up with people and Warwick/Rene when your a furry, all us can't play them ;P
> 
> Sadly I'm actually pretty good with champions like Warwick, Rene, Udyr because they are jungler/bruisers.



Yeah, I was gonna make fun of the OP for playing WW and Renek, but remembered that I own them both xD
I mostly play Karthus to make people rage though, haha.


----------



## Kelo (Apr 17, 2011)

EggCarton said:


> Indroctrinate US server, I'm at 20 now, and I usually only play with one of my friends, but I might get on more soon.
> 
> I suppose I'm alright, but I've been doing fairly bad while trying out Renek lately.


 
I am pretty darn good as Renekton even though I only been playing the game for just under 2 weeks maybe I could help ya out ^^



RagnarokChu said:


> What's up with people and Warwick/Rene when your a furry, all us can't play them ;P
> 
> Sadly I'm actually pretty good with champions like Warwick, Rene, Udyr because they are jungler/bruisers.



I just gotta play the smexy characters!! But I can play Anivia and Nidale other than Warwick and Renekton, I want to get Udyr but will be a long time till I can afford to buy him hehe.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 17, 2011)

Look at my username. That's my League of Legends name. 

However keep in mind...I have this superpower that's catching up to me so you might not want to play with me vs. Players. 

Leaver? Griefer? Screamer? Saboteur in a dummy account playing free champs? PvPenis? Person with >9000 ping? 

*ALWAYS* on *MY* team. Most of my PvP losses are because half the team was just jerking off in the summoning pool or they were going "LEEEEEERRROOOOOOOOYYYYY mmmmJEEEEEENNKIIIIIIIIINS" and feeding the enemy team. -.- I even got stuck with some asshole who just spammed "I grease my ass with lysol" the entire round. 

But this is a DOTA Clone - a good part of the fanbase is from the DOTA/HoN Scummunity. The *worst* scummunity in any game.


Also, I actually play best as Kennen or Captain Teemo. I'm wanting to experiment more Brand and Twisted Fate, though. (Nope, sorry no Warwick here even though I like Renekton.)  My favourite thing to do with Teemo? Mushroom Maze!  One time everyone was going right after me and then I ran away...leading them into a Mushroom Maze and just a single shroom took out a third of Heimerdinger's health. 

And oh yeah... use your keyboard. If you want to do Baron or are announcing something, don't communicate with Map Pings. Seriously - don't. It's annoying.


----------



## Kelo (Apr 17, 2011)

damn sounds like ya need to have more full premades cause that sure seems to be how queuing solo always ends up for me as well


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep, lathough premades still have sore losers. 

Someone yelled "Fuck you teemo" because he ran through the bushes and set off every single one of my shrooms. Seriously? You're fighting a Teemo and assume he's stupid enough to *not* put shrooms in the bushes?! Another time I get yelled at by the other team because they fell for the same trick *numerous times*. It's amazing how many people never learn where Teemo usually puts shrooms. Seriously?! That's like the time Fiddlesticks said "omg this isn't WoW you noob" when I was jungling as Warwick. 

Lemme get this straight Fiddle...you're yelling at Warwick, a *jungling champion*, for *jungling*?!? And you're ragequitting in a *bot game*?! Bots are easy dude - even if they can be scary sometimes.

It was also kinda funny that one time Nunu used his ult on me, said "Teemo u noob" because I can't survive Nunu's ult and two other champions pounding on me at once...then proceeded to step right into a shroom he *saw me put down* and died.


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 18, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> stuff


 
It's the DotA community. Why am I not surprised? :v

Also, I ended up needing to re-install the game because my launcher was apparenty outdated.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone who says Halo has the worst scummunity of every online game ever hasn't played DotA. It's far more unnerving in many ways to hear people acting the same way as the Xbox Live scummunity when they're *old enough to be my father.* If it's a fourteen year old screaming, they're at least still maturing and going through puberty but seeing someone in their thirties or older, fully mature, screaming over a *GAME*...I really hope governments don't know about them because that's a huge argument in favour of eugenics.


----------



## Zasha (Apr 20, 2011)

I play on both US and EU. Lately more on US. Achtas on both.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 20, 2011)

...Wrong thread?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 20, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yep, lathough premades still have sore losers.
> 
> Someone yelled "Fuck you teemo" because he ran through the bushes and set off every single one of my shrooms. Seriously? You're fighting a Teemo and assume he's stupid enough to *not* put shrooms in the bushes?! Another time I get yelled at by the other team because they fell for the same trick *numerous times*. It's amazing how many people never learn where Teemo usually puts shrooms. Seriously?! That's like the time Fiddlesticks said "omg this isn't WoW you noob" when I was jungling as Warwick.
> 
> ...


 

It's sad. Use the landscape to help kill people, they complain.
You get yelled at for being clever, and it is sad.

If they fell for the same trick repeatedly and yell at you, then you are doing something right. The other who wasn't cautious is an idiot.


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 20, 2011)

Kelo is a beast with Nidalee. Pun intended.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 20, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> It's sad. Use the landscape to help kill people, they complain.
> You get yelled at for being clever, and it is sad.
> 
> If they fell for the same trick repeatedly and yell at you, then you are doing something right. The other who wasn't cautious is an idiot.


 

Yeah. If something like that happens, like when I fought a Teemo as Kennen and walked right into a shroom he put in a bush (Where I put it all the time) I'd laugh - because we weren't fighting an Idiot Teemo. Heck, he even hurt someone a lot with his attacks because he was specced for AD. (Therefore the shrooms would be a hindrance but not as much of an "OSHIT I STEPPED ON A SHROOM" - AP Teemo requires people to hit the shrooms.) Although I'm still a fan of Machine Gun Teemo and his amazing infinite Lung Capacity. 

My friend and I are going to try a Blood El-I mean Vladamir and LeBlanc combo. LeBlanc's AP doesn't go as high as Veigar (I've only gotten him to a thousand) and Vlad's ult increases damage done. So of course, Vlad uses it, LeBlanc comes in and spikes them (Provided they don't get in the way of a stupid minion. D:<)

Oh yeah, Kennen and Akali work pretty well too. Kennen manages to stun them, and then Akali runs in and spikes them.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know much about this game. Are you forced to use pre-made characters or can you create your own?


----------



## Fling (Apr 20, 2011)

Oops, maybe I mistyped my last one, I had multiple pages open and maybe have been in the wrong topic, but I played League of Legends since open beta began but stopped for a while because my bootcamp screwed up. If I get it working, I would love to play with some of you guys =]


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2011)

Got my 420th win today. :3


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 20, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I don't know much about this game. Are you forced to use pre-made characters or can you create your own?


 
It's basically DotA on a sedative, if you've ever heard of DotA.

If you haven't heard of DotA, I'll go ahead and sum LoL up for you. 

Basically, you chose a hero from a large selection of premade heroes. You then take said hero and attempt to destroy the enemy's nexus(their main building). On the way to the nexus you fight off other heroes and creeps, which yield experience and possibly gold when they die. You use said experience and gold to learn new spells and buy items for your hero, respectively. Of course, there's much more to it, but that's the general idea. If I went into more detail it might get a little confusing and complicated.



Takun said:


> Got my 420th win today. :3


Grats!


----------



## Kelo (Apr 20, 2011)

Hh my the thread has taken off a little bit how fun and yeah me and Maisuki did some games, rape was had. Look forward as well to seeing others ingame even if most of you seem to be level 30 already ^^;


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, getting the hang of LeBlanc now. 

I got a 32/0/1 on bots. however I also received a really weird glitch with Distortion. This ability teleports her to a zone, and if you recast it, teleports back. I did it with Soraka and then all of a sudden, she goes FLYING Across the stage back to the summoning pool. O.O

Sounds like I'm ready to test her out on players.


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 21, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I got a 32/0/1 on bots.





Digitalpotato said:


> I got a 32/0/1





Digitalpotato said:


> 32/0/1



I think I'm doing something horribly wrong. Teach me how to LoL.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 21, 2011)

Well it was just a practice round vs. the bots. I use them for experimenting with a new champion to get the hang of their abilities (like LeBlanc and Twitch's ganking combo, Viegar's spike, or Mushroom Mazes because they're too stupid to avoid those) and to try out different builds. 

Or just because it's 11 at night and I don't want to risk getting caught in a turtle game or an epic back-and-forth fight that lasts for freaking ever.


----------



## Fling (Apr 21, 2011)

I was able to play some rounds with Kelo last night and had a lot of fun! If anyone ever wants to play, FPine is my summoner name, hit me up!


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2011)

I can't wait for Rumble. :3


----------



## Kelo (Apr 21, 2011)

Takun whats yer Summoner name ya should join the rest of us sometime!


----------



## Takun (Apr 21, 2011)

I play with the level 30 FAFers is anyone else here 30?  The matchmaking is no fun if you aren't. (aka one team's level 30 feeds hard and carries.  I went 28 kills on Twitch when playing with level 10s).  Buffalox8 is my summoner name if you don't care.


----------



## Fling (Apr 21, 2011)

If we can gather up enough FAFers, we could do a custom 5v5 :3


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 22, 2011)

Well I'll be round for the weekend for that.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm only level 19. :< And whoring up IP for runes.


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 22, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm only level 19. :< And whoring up IP for runes.


Well if we have enough people, it'll just be a inhouse/custom game.

I could bring like 3-5 people ;p


----------



## Takun (Apr 22, 2011)

Going to be playing now if anyone new wants to play


----------



## Fay V (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll play :3


----------



## Sordoth (Apr 23, 2011)

My summoner name is Meerkat V in LoL, I'll see if I can find some of you in game.


----------



## Kelo (Apr 27, 2011)

Takun said:


> I play with the level 30 FAFers is anyone else here 30?  The matchmaking is no fun if you aren't. (aka one team's level 30 feeds hard and carries.  I went 28 kills on Twitch when playing with level 10s).  Buffalox8 is my summoner name if you don't care.


 
Oh I see, that sucks. Also that's like going 28 and 0 on Counter-Strike where you have an AK-47 and the other team has nothing but knives and HE grenades :V

I will add you anyway cause you might get bored one day and just want to farm IP against 5v5 Intermediate AI


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 28, 2011)

P.S. Rumble was one of the Angry Beavers in a past life.


----------



## kennethcross (May 1, 2011)

my summoner name is same as on ehre Kennethcross feel free to add me and whatnot wouldnt mind playing games with other furs though i dont promise greatness lol =p


----------



## Zee. (May 2, 2011)

Hello, I also play! I'm a level 30 who's just now trying to get better with a lot more champs. I would say I'm great player but I haven't tried rank yet...(I fear losing due to bad randoms) SuperJinx is the name if you want to add me, and I hope to see ya around =D


----------



## Rugger (May 9, 2011)

Ello I also play league. Currently 30 and messing around with a lot of champs. Asria if you want to add me.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 13, 2011)

Level 27 Kennen main here. Summoner name is RedHawkHacker.


----------



## Maisuki (May 14, 2011)

I think I've just about got the hang of Ryze. I went 17/5/12 earlier today. Definately my new main.


----------



## Xavier Uncia (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello all, Lvl. 30 Player here, I am pretty proficient with most of the characters and have about a dozen mains, so I'm pretty flexible team comp wise. :3

Username: Xavier Uncia  Add me for a game if you'd like. :3  If I'm not on and you'd like to play just drop me a message on here. :3


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jul 1, 2011)

If it aint obvious that I play, then I play.
I've got a level 30 account dangerously close to 900 wins (800 losses) and am stupidly well-balanced. I actually have a habit of instant lock-ins on normal games because I'm good with who ever pops up >.<
I'll be using a smurf account to play with anyone here who wants to play. Lemme know if anyone wants to get something going.


----------



## Seas (Jul 1, 2011)

I play on EU, level 30 and I like to play normal as well as ranked games.
Add me, Seastalker, if you want to play. The more people from FA we can get, the better (don't know how many are EU players here though).


----------



## Xavier Uncia (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm up for a  game if you are, *DevistatedDrone* :3


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jul 4, 2011)

Xavier Uncia said:


> I'm up for a  game if you are, *DevistatedDrone* :3


 Gimme a time and day


----------



## Onnes (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a level 30 summoner on the US league. Send me a PM if you are ever looking for players.


----------



## grimtotem (Jul 14, 2011)

feel free to add me tho i dont play that much IGN: Wowisdown


----------



## Hedgey (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm new here on the forums but if you want to add me my summoner name is GeneralHedge...  I prefer to be in voice chat with who I'm queuing with so if you have a mic feel free to add me on skype too~


----------



## ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha oh whoops, I completely missed this thread until now.

My IGN is DangerBearFocker, I'm a level ~15 with a caster preference, and my mains are Teemo and Karthus. I'd love to duo queue/team with a bunch of people that aren't in end-game levels yet. (I'll assume that's where most people who posted here months ago are now.)

PM me if you're looking for a buddy to play with, and I'll give you my skype.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 28, 2011)

PM me if you want my IGN. Approaching level 30, preference for tanks, off-tanks, and AP burst.

Have Skype, will chat.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 29, 2011)

ANGRY OFFENSIVE PERSON said:


> I'd love to duo queue/team with a bunch of people that aren't in end-game levels yet. (I'll assume that's where most people who posted here months ago are now.)



Yeah, most everyone that's posted in this thread is now level 30.


----------



## Shockerz (Jul 30, 2011)

My summoner name is "KamikazeRooster" 
Feel free to add me. But if we queue up together you'll be against level 30's. :]


----------

